# Old Pepsi Machine



## dakuda (Apr 13, 2009)

I came into an old pepsi machine (bottles converted to cans).  When I plug it in, it leaks something like oil.  It has been a while since I tried, so I am working off of memory here.

The compressor is on the bottom.  I would love to get it working so that I can store, uh, Pepsi, in there.

Any ideas?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 14, 2009)

Take a look around the compressor for what type of refrigerant it takes.
If it takes R12, the cost is astronomical and can only be purchased, dispensed and recovered by a licensed professional.
Your either looking at pepsi syrup or compressor oil.
Does it get cold?
Are there any service ports in the refridgerant lines?
Do all the fans work?
Does the T-Stat work?
Do you care about energy efficiency?


----------

